# The Boss channel



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

set to start 11/1

http://money.cnn.com/2005/10/25/news/newsmakers/springsteen_sirius/index.htm


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:barf:

Looks like any body can get their own channel on Sirius now-a-days. When this channel starts, I'm going to 'vote for a change' the channel.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Beginning Nov. 1, Sirius Satellite Radio will air a new channel with nothing but 
the Boss. It's called E Street Radio, and it's 24/7 Bruce Springsteen music.

The launching of E Street Radio on Sirius coincides with the 30th
anniversary of Springsteen's album Born to Run being re-mastered
and re-issued for release on Columbia Records Nov. 15.

"E Street Radio will offer Sirius subscribers a unique
perspective on 30 years of socially conscious music, and set the
background for even more relevant songs to come in the future,"
said Scott Greenstein, Sirius President of Entertainment and
Sports. "It will be the most comprehensive presentation ever of
Bruce's music and a true inside look at the work and artistry of
an American icon."

In addition to recordings of Bruce Springsteen and the E Street
Band dating from early 1973, E Street Radio will feature
track-by-track album discussions, behind-the-scenes insights, and
conversations with band members and others associated with
Springsteen throughout his career. E Street Radio will also
feature an exclusive interview with Springsteen by Dave Marsh,
author of two books on the musician, and host of the weekly
Sirius program Kick Out The Jams With Dave Marsh.

www.SkyReport.com - reprinted with permission


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Wonder how long before we get the Brittany channel or the Madonna channel?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

I this repaceing the rusty bones channel?


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

It's too bad they're limiting it to Springsteen, a lot of good old fashioned barroom rock'n'roll came out of that whole scene. Sure Springsteen was the shining light, but does anybody remember Southside Johnny and The Asbury Dukes? Amazing party band, great in concert. John Cafferty was part of that whole scene too....expand it a bit, explore the whole Jersey Shore sound, would be a great channel!


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

According to the Sirius newsletter E-Street is only temporary. The bridge will be returning after the first of the year.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

wkomorow said:


> According to the Sirius newsletter E-Street is only temporary. The bridge will be returning after the first of the year.


The rusty bones channel was supposed to last 30 days and that was a couple months ago


----------

